# Rose



## mellowmaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Any recipes for rose wine or lavander


----------



## heatherd (Sep 16, 2016)

@mellowmaker Jack Keller has rose petal wine (http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques3.asp) and lavender wine (http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques90.asp).


----------



## niemiecsebastian82 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi.
Here in Poland and other European countries.
We make wine of wild rose fruit's.
In late autumn, after first frizzing night's. Verry time consuming, but also very rewarding.


----------

